# Après synchronisation plus de son sur ipod classic 80 Go



## Fitou (17 Juillet 2011)

J'ai un problème de son avec un ipod classic 80 Go: depuis la dernière mise à jour de iTunes (10.3.1) et la dernière synchronisation de mon ipod, je n'ai plus de son. Les écouteurs sont ok, j'ai déjà essayé la réinitialisation (touche menu + bouton central), la restauration totale sur deux mac différents mais toujours pas de son.
Lors de la restauration j'entends dans les écouteurs le déclic caractéristique de la déconnexion lorsque l'ipod redémarre.
Je ne trouve pour l'instant aucune solution sur internet. Si quelqu'un avait une solution à proposer cela serait super...


----------



## Fitou (24 Juillet 2011)

Toujours pas de son sur ipod classic 80 Go

et toujours pas de solution ...


----------



## Gwen (24 Juillet 2011)

Je suis désolé, mais cela semble mort


----------



## viiviib (3 Octobre 2011)

salut
j'ai exactement le même problème avec un ipod vidéo plus aucun son tu a trouvé le problème
j'ai passé du temps a cherché sur internet mais j'ai rien trouvé


----------



## Fitou (4 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, 

je n'ai trouvé aucune solution pour rétablir le son à partir de la prise jack, j'ai essayé un adaptateur dock<-->jack sans succès.
La seule solution que j'ai trouvée pour continuer à utiliser mon ipod est de le brancher à l'aide d'un câble dock<-->usb sur un autoradio compatible ipod.


----------

